# Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8



## lord-elveon (7. Oktober 2010)

*Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*

*Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*

Auf Chip ist eine Zusammenfassung neuer Gerüchte zusammengetragen worden, in denen es um neue Features von Windows 8 (oder Windows.next) geht.

So will DailyTech erfahren haben, dass ab Windows 8 nur noch Mainboards mit UEFI statt BIOS unterstützt werden sollen. Dies könnte die Revolution für die neue Alternative werden (die Mac btw schon seit 2006 benutzt). Ziel ist es, schneller zu booten.

Außerdem soll laut Neowin Windows 8 weitere Multitouch-Funktionen erhalten. Nachdem Windows 7-Tablets schon für Ende dieses Jahres angekündigt sind aber noch nicht perfekt optimiert sind, will Microsoft dies mit der neuen Windows-Generation ändern.

Als letztes Gerücht wird laut den Microsoft-Stellenausschreibungen jemand gesucht, der in einem Team NAP (Network Access Protection) mitentwickeln soll, ein _technologically challenging and innovative system_, was die Netzwerksicherheit verbessern soll.

*Quellen:*
Chip: Windows 8: Neue Gerüchte zur Sicherheit und BIOS - News - CHIP Online
DailyTech: DailyTech - Say Bye to BIOS and Hello to PCs that Boot in Seconds With UEFI
Microsoft: https://careers.microsoft.com/JobDetails.aspx?ss=&pg=0&so=&rw=1&jid=25043&jlang=EN
Neowin: Neowin.net - Windows Slates coming at Christmas, unveiled on October 11


----------



## .Mac (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*

Mhm, "U"EFI?  Wo liegt denn da der Unterschied zwischen EFI und UEFI?
Wundern würde mich es nicht, Microsoft war ja auch mit beteiligt an "UEFI" laut Wikipedia.


----------



## lord-elveon (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*

naja EFI war irgendwie ein offenes projekt was ein fail war. die idee war aber gut  und deswegen haben sich die großen konzerne zusammengetan und eben uefi gemacht


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*



lord-elveon schrieb:


> naja EFI war irgendwie ein offenes projekt was ein fail war. die idee war aber gut und deswegen haben sich die großen konzerne zusammengetan und eben uefi gemacht


 
EFI war eben kein offenes Projekt, sondern war, mal wieder, ein Alleingang von Intel. Erst UEFI ist ein Projekt an dem mehrere Firmen zusammenarbeiten.

siehe Hier: Übertrumpft UEFI nächstes Jahr das BIOS? - mainboard


*Zum eigentlichen Thema:*
Also Windows 8, oder wie immer es auch heißen wird, muß schon eine Menge mehr können bevor ich es auf allen Rechnern installiere. Denn mit Windows 7 und Vista bin ich mehr als zufrieden. Trotzdem bin ich mal sehr gespannt was das nächste BS von Microsoft so kann. Ich werde es zumindest im Auge behalten.


----------



## lord-elveon (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*



Ghostmarine1871 schrieb:


> EFI war eben kein offenes Projekt, sondern war, mal wieder, ein Alleingang von Intel. Erst UEFI ist ein Projekt an dem mehrere Firmen zusammenarbeiten.
> 
> siehe Hier: Übertrumpft UEFI nächstes Jahr das BIOS? - mainboard



danke ^^ so wars.


----------



## Ezio (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*

Wenn es wirklich nur UEFI unterstützt, wird Win-dows eher ein Lose-dows


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*



Ezio schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich nur UEFI unterstützt, wird Win-dows eher ein Lose-dows


 
Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Klar, die Gefahr das dieser Schuß nach hinten losgeht ist recht hoch. Aber wenn die Hersteller von Hauptplatinen entsprechende Vorarbeit leisten, dann könnte sich die Geschichte aber mittelfristig auch ändern. Ich für meinen Teil würde mich über eine Hauptplatine mit UEFI freuen. Denn langsam geht mir das alte BIOS mächtig auf den Senkel. Es ist viel zu unflexibel!


----------



## Ezio (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*

Das mag für ein paar Hardwarefreaks stimmen, aber die Masse wird noch immer ein BIOS nutzen außer Win 8 erscheint erst in 10 Jahren 

Das würde für Microsoft den Verlust einer wesentlichen Zielgruppe bedeuten, mmn ein Gerücht ohne Anhaltspunkte.


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*

Ich bezweifle das es wirklich nur UEFI unterstützt, dann müsste ja so gut wie jeder seinen PC nur wegen Windoof aufrüsten, und das werden der Großteil der Kunden (Ofiiceuser etc) nicht tun das sie keinen Vorteil darin sehen. Außer da steht dann Supermega Schneller PC mit riesigen 1MB Festplattenspeicher und einzigartiger WIN 8 Unterstützung


----------



## Superwip (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*

Wenn die Gerüchte wahr sein sollten deutet das auf einen Start nicht vor ~Ende 2012 /2013 her- vorher wird es sich Microsoft kaum leisten können den BIOS Support zu streichen; allerdings glaube ich auch nicht, dass Microsoft das wirklich macht, das wäre doch ein ziemlicher Fail



> Als letztes Gerücht wird laut den Microsoft-Stellenausschreibungen jemand gesucht, der in einem Team NAP (Network Access Protection) mitentwickeln soll, ein technologically challenging and innovative system, was die Netzwerksicherheit verbessern soll.



Das ist aber ein noch stärkerer Hinweis darauf, dass der Start noch in recht ferner Zukunft liegt


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*

Sicherheit und Windows haben sich noch nie gemocht 
Off Topic:
Da fällt mir gerade was lustiges ein, wir hatten gestern ein Vokabeltest, und einer hat bei dem Gegenteil von Secure Microsoft geschrieben  Ich hab mich so weggeschmißen


----------



## Kokopalme (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*

Das kein Bios mehr unterstützt wird ist echt ein bisschen unlogisch. Dann könnte jeder sein Mainboard wegschmeißen, denn wer (außer ein paar hardwarefreaks) kauft denn dann noch ein Mainboard wo ein neues BS nicht funktioniert. Bei Notebook wär das ja dann noch Schlimmer. 

Wahrscheinlich wird es verschiedene Versionen von Win8 geben. also z.B

-Microsoft Windows 8   64 Bit Home Premium
-Microsoft Windows 8   64 Bit Home Premium UEFI


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*

Das könnte man aber auch alles in eine Packen ^^


----------



## Lower (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*

Tja dann werde ich meinen PC mit "altmodischem Bios" wohl nicht mit Win8 ausrüsten können. Mir soll es recht sein. Mit einer SSD und Win7 lässt sich leben!


----------



## CentaX (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*



Kokopalme schrieb:


> Das kein Bios mehr unterstützt wird ist echt ein bisschen unlogisch. Dann könnte jeder sein Mainboard wegschmeißen, denn wer (außer ein paar hardwarefreaks) kauft denn dann noch ein Mainboard wo ein neues BS nicht funktioniert. Bei Notebook wär das ja dann noch Schlimmer.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich wird es verschiedene Versionen von Win8 geben. also z.B
> 
> ...



Bezweifel ich jetz, Win7 etc starten ja auch mit EFI 

Wär imho das dümmste, was sie machen wollen, wollen sie ein OS verbreiten. Meinen Q6600 werd ich wohl noch n paar Jährchen behalten und auch wenn das Mobo (Gigabyte P35-DS3P) halb kaputt ist (Lan Chip geht nicht, neueres BIOS als F9 geht [deshalb?] nicht ohne dauerhaften Bootloop), werd ichs nicht aufrüsten - wird es überhaupt Mobos mit S775 mit UEFI geben? Ich fands eigl viel cooler, dass sogar auf dem X Jahre alten Pentium 4 mit 1*3,4 ghz, 1gb RAM und ner Geforce 6600 Windows 7 lief. Allerdings wurde der Soundchip von Realtek nicht erkannt.. Aber trotzdem. 6-7 Jahre alt, schätz ich, und sowas geht trotzdem. Klar, in 2 Jahren mag n Q6600 auch schon unterdurchschnittlich sein, aber ich benutz den eh nicht mehr, außer zum Zocken.

Vom Netbook (bzw. etwas besser) mit 1,7ghz AMD Neo II fang ich jetzt gar nicht erst an  Auch das wird trotz seiner Leistung viele, viele Jahre für Office-Arbeiten reichen. Wenn Windows 8 auf dem nicht laufen sollte, dann werd ich mir ja auch sicher keinen neuen Laptop kaufen ..


----------



## MysticBinary82 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Sicherheit und Windows haben sich noch nie gemocht
> Off Topic:
> Da fällt mir gerade was lustiges ein, wir hatten gestern ein Vokabeltest, und einer hat bei dem Gegenteil von Secure Microsoft geschrieben  Ich hab mich so weggeschmißen


 
Windows ist schon lange nicht mehr Unsicher sondern immer noch der OSI Layer 8!

@Topic
Wie ich schonmal sagte, wäre eine totale Umstellung auf UEFI nicht umbedingt vorteilhaft.


----------



## XXTREME (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*



Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn die Gerüchte wahr sein sollten deutet das auf einen Start nicht vor ~Ende 2012 /2013 her




Windows 8 soll doch eh "erst" Ende 2012 starten .

Das dann nur noch UEFI unterstütz wird, halte ich aber dennoch für ein Gerücht....im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes!!!


----------



## Kusanar (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*

Ich frag mich grad was an NAP so revolutionär sein soll? NAP-Techniken gibts in jedem gängigen Router und sollten eigentlich spätestens seit Win7 in der hauseigenen Firewall integriert sein. Wichtiger ist da tatsächlich der Application Layer, wenn die Anwendungen tun und lassen dürfen was sie wollen, wirds auch mit Sicherheit nix. Aber auch da ist Win7 ja schon ein Stück weiter gekommen als das mit XP oder Vista der Fall war...


----------



## 0815klimshuck (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Windows ist schon lange nicht mehr Unsicher sondern immer noch der OSI Layer 8!


 

Der nicht existente "*OSI Layer 8*" ist dann der darüber liegende Layer, also der Benutzer selbst


----------



## mrwuff (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*



> Der nicht existente "*OSI Layer 8*" ist dann der darüber liegende Layer, also der Benutzer selbst



*LOL* Der ist gut  Werde das ab sofort als Tarnwort nehmen, wenn einer meiner Kunden wieder mist gebaut hat!


----------



## Ibatz! (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*

Da gibts noch viele andere 
zB das überall bekannte "Pebcac"-Problem


----------



## mrwuff (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*



Ibatz! schrieb:


> Da gibts noch viele andere
> zB das überall bekannte "Pebcac"-Problem



Hmm...das sagt mir grade nix


----------



## locojens (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*



mrwuff schrieb:


> Hmm...das sagt mir grade nix



"Problem Exists Between Keyboard And Chair"


----------



## Lexx (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*

klingt schon plausibel: nachdem sie die problematik mit der slic
nicht in den griff bekommen, die vista/7-aktivierung deshalb ausgehebelt 
bleibt,wird das der nächste schritt einer "kopierschutzmassnahme" sein..


----------



## joel3214 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*

Wie war das mit 32 und 64 Bit?
Wird auch frühestens erst bei Win8 nur noch 64 bit geben.
32 bit gibt es nur noch wegen denn Kunden die kein 64bit System haben und MS angst hatte das sich dann Win 7 nicht verkauft.
Denkt ihr etwa die machen bei 8 dann denn Fehler das alte Bios nicht mehr zu unterstützen denkt eher nicht.

Blöd ausgedrückt muss jetzt aber auch weg


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*

Jop gibt ein 775 Mainboard das EFI hat, musst mal einfach mal EFI "Computerbasen" und dann kommst du zu so einem Artikel über ein Asus Board


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*

Bis EFI das BIOS abgelöst hat werden noch viele viele Jahre vergehen. Wenn MS Windows8 2012/13 bringt ohne BIOS Unterstützung werden leider 95% der Menschen es nicht nutzen können (und 85% werden es erst bemerken nachdem sie es gekauft haben ).

So dämlich kann MS nicht sein


----------



## Gunny Hartman (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*



Ezio schrieb:


> Das mag für ein paar Hardwarefreaks stimmen, aber die Masse wird noch immer ein BIOS nutzen außer Win 8 erscheint erst in 10 Jahren
> 
> Das würde für Microsoft den Verlust einer wesentlichen Zielgruppe bedeuten, mmn ein Gerücht ohne Anhaltspunkte.



Naja also da kann man nicht so sicher sein. Aber gibt hier ja anscheinend genug Propheten


----------



## RSX (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*

Wäre es nicht möglich, Hardwareseitig und / oder Softwareseitig einen Hybrid ohne großen Aufwand zu entwickeln? Sprich man hat EFI und BIOS Software und / oder Hardware. Der Kunde der EFI hardwareseitig zur Verfügung hat, kann die Vorteile daraus ziehen ohne den anderen (BIOS-)User zu benachteiligen.

Gruß


----------



## mastermc51 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Windows ist schon lange nicht mehr Unsicher sondern immer noch der OSI Layer 8!



Stimmt...
Allerdings solltest du für die NICHT Netzwerker erwähnen das eigentlich bei OSI Layer 7 schluss ist und mit OSI Layer 8 der USER gemeint ist.
Tja, meisten sitzt das "Problem" vor dem Schirm 

Zum Thema:
Also ich finde das man das BIOS endlich ablösen sollte.
Dieses Jahr kommen die ersten HDAs mit 3 TB raus. 
OHNE UEFI kann man von denen normaler Weise nicht booten.
Man versucht mit den neuen 4k Festplatten als Krücke (allerdings sind die 4k effizienter als die alten 512byte Dinger)  die 2 TB Grenze auf 16TB "auszudehnen".
Allerdings weis ich jetzt nicht ob man mit einem BIOS von einer 3 oder 4 TB Platte booten kann...
Angeblich könnte Win7 in der x64 Variante ja mit UEFI umgehen.
Ich persönlich würde es begrüßen wenn Windoof 8 auf UEFI setzt.
Ohne "harten Schnitt" wird da nix passieren.
Allerdings wage ich zu bezweifeln das sich M$ mit einem ausschließlichen UEFI Support alle mit "noch" BIOS als Kunden entgehen lassen will....


----------



## ReaCT (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*

Es kann ja auch sein, dass bis zu der Erscheinung von WIn8, alle Boardhersteller auf UEFI umgestiegen sind


Ich würde das als wünschenswert empfinden


----------



## Riemen (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*

Eine Beschränkung auf UEFI wird es sicher nicht geben. So blöd ist nicht mal Microsoft.

Was sie jedoch machen können ist in ihren Spezifikationen für neue OEM-PCs, die mit Windows 8 ausgeliefert werden, vorzuschreiben, dass diese UEFI haben müssen. Das hätte den selben Effekt, nämlich das UEFI sich ganz schnell am Markt durchsetzt...


----------



## TheKampfkugel (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*



ReaCT schrieb:


> Es kann ja auch sein, dass bis zu der Erscheinung von WIn8, alle Boardhersteller auf UEFI umgestiegen sind
> 
> 
> Ich würde das als wünschenswert empfinden



Das ist zwar interessant und auch gut möglich das Ms vielen Boardherstellern ordentlich Geld in die Hand drückt und sagt, haut ab jetz UEFI drauf, trotzdem würde Ms mit einem ausschließlichen UEFI Support sich Ms ordentlich ins Bein schiesen, denn wer hat jetzt schon ein UEFI ? Alle die jetz noch das gute alte BIOS haben und auch nicht in zwei Jahren einen neuen Rechner zusammenbauen wollen, was wahrscheinlich viele Leute sein werden, würden nicht auf das neue Windows umsteigen können.

Trotzdem wäre es wünschenswert dem UEFI einen Schupps zu geben, denn die Ewigen Bootzeiten, teilweise auch durch Bios, nerven schon, allerding fällt mir gerade ein hat Ms schon vorlängerem mal angekündigt, dass die Bootzeiten bei Win8 ähnlich wie bei Mac sein soll und dies ist meiner Meinung nach doch nur mit UEFI umzusetzen.

Naja, abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*



ReaCT schrieb:


> Es kann ja auch sein, dass bis zu der Erscheinung von WIn8, alle Boardhersteller auf UEFI umgestiegen sind
> 
> 
> Ich würde das als wünschenswert empfinden



Und was machen die, die sich kein neues Board kaufen? Die ham dann Pech oder was? 

Wenn Windows 8 sowas wie UEFI only sein sollte, wovon ich nicht ausgehe, dann wird MS wohl nicht viele Lizenzen verkaufen.


----------



## Autokiller677 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*

Wenn die UEFI und BIOS supporten würden, bei neuen komplett PCs wie Riemen schon sagte UEFI verpflichtend machen würden, dann kann das was werden.
Das das BIOS langsam mal verschwindet ist eh überflällig, und so wäre das ein guter Schritt, das schnell in den Massenmarkt zu bekommen, so das nicht nur ein paar Leute die sich damit auskennen Boards mit UEFI kaufen.


----------



## Masochist (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Ich frag mich grad was an NAP so revolutionär sein soll? NAP-Techniken gibts in jedem gängigen Router und sollten eigentlich spätestens seit Win7 in der hauseigenen Firewall integriert sein. Wichtiger ist da tatsächlich der Application Layer, wenn die Anwendungen tun und lassen dürfen was sie wollen, wirds auch mit Sicherheit nix. Aber auch da ist Win7 ja schon ein Stück weiter gekommen als das mit XP oder Vista der Fall war...


 Ich vermute mal das Du da was mit NAT (Network Adress Translation) verwechselst!? Und meines erachtens kann man NAT auch nicht in ne Softwarefirewall implementieren. Würde zumindest keinen sinn machen.

Wär echt klasse wenn die es schaffen würden endlich mal das olle Bios abzulösen. Und so schlimm sollte die umstellung auch nich sein. Es müsste eben nur jedes neue Board mit UEFI ausgestattet sein (oder beide Systeme), dann würde der Nutzer den Wechsel gar nicht mitbekommen. Schlecht siehts natürlich aus wenn man bis zum Win8 release noch keine breite Masse an UEFI Boards an den Man gebracht hat. Naja whatever. Selbst wenn Win8 nur UEFI support haben sollte, wird es irgend ne umständliche Lösung geben um auch BIOS weiter nutzen zu können. Nur es wird die Leute nerven


----------



## Masterchief (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*

Wenn man ein bissl google kommt man auf ein Thread in PCGH Forum wo der link für ein EFI Beta Bios
für das P5Q Deluxe
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/74463-asus-p5q-deluxe-efi-bios.html

Wenn ich das Board jetzt hätte würde ich es ausprobieren...


----------



## Taktloss (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*



lord-elveon schrieb:


> naja EFI war irgendwie ein offenes projekt was ein fail war. die idee war aber gut  und deswegen haben sich die großen konzerne zusammengetan und eben uefi gemacht




nicht ganz. auf intels initiative wurde EFI entwickelt. 2005 wurde dann das Unified EFI Forum gegründet. Daran beteiligten sich dann mehrere Bios und PC-Hersteller weshalb es nun United EFI (UEFI) heißt.


----------



## Kusanar (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*

@TheKampfkugel: ähm, jo maybe verwechsel ich da auch was, bei den vielen abkürzugen im it-biz dreh ich noch durch 

also apple is da schon einen schritt weiter, die verwenden schon efi für ihre intel-basierenden rechner. ist hoffentlich nur eine frage der zeit bis auch der rest mal "aufschließt" ^^


----------



## Conan1981m (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Gerüchte zu Windows 8*

Ich finde die Aussage nicht soweit her geholt, dass nurnoch (U)EFI unterstützt werden soll .... 
Andererseits ist Microsoft nicht so doof eingleisig zu fahren und das BIOS komplett links liegen zu lassen !!
Es wird wohl eher wieder einige Systeme mit Kennzeichnung geben ...
Wer mit einem 2 ghz - Rechner Win 7 64 Bit kauft ist ja wohl auch selbst schuld ....
Ein Windows 8 - Dschungel ist trotzdem nicht zu erwarten, da 32bit dann weg fällt.

Wenn der Verkauf der Boards dieses Jahr los geht und das neue Windows erst nächstes Jahr erscheint, macht eine (U)EFI - Version Sinn, da in den PC´s wohl auch Festplatten größer als 2 TB sein werden.
Wer hat heute z.B. noch eine AGP GraKa ?!?
Solche neuen Standards werden seeehr schnell umgestetzt !

Hoffentlich wird dann auch das angepriesene Dateisystem einzug finden ..


Kusanar schrieb:


> also apple is da schon einen schritt weiter, die verwenden schon efi für  ihre intel-basierenden rechner. ist hoffentlich nur eine frage der zeit  bis auch der rest mal "aufschließt" ^^


Ist, soweit ich das mit bekommen hab´, aber nur ein EFI - BIOS, wie es sie zu manchen ASUS - Boards schon als Beta gibt. (BIOS mit anderem Menü und ein paar grundlegende Programme)


----------

